
Ask HN: How should I measure a goal to “Master JavaScript”? - metamas
I&#x27;ve been using JavaScript in various personal and client projects for a few years. My understanding and confidence with it has been consistently increasing, but I have never made a truly focused effort to thoroughly learn it and how best to use it.<p>Recently I&#x27;ve set a personal goal to &quot;Master JavaScript&quot;, I feel I&#x27;ve got a decent collection of study and reference materials (books, docs, lists of recommended resources) to draw on, as well as some projects in-mind for applying my learning. However, I would really like to set some measurable means to judge my progress and success by. A few ideas for doing this are:<p>- Successfully complete the interview process for 3&#x2F;5 JavaScript engineer positions I apply to.<p>- Have X number of Pull Requests to large Open Source projects accepted.<p>- Build an application that includes X, Y, and Z.<p>As you can see, I&#x27;d like these goals to add a specificity and measurability on top of the general goal of &quot;JavaScript mastery&quot;. Any improvements upon those above, or novel suggestions are greatly appreciated.<p>Thank you.
======
ultrablue
What about the number of projects, libraries, frameworks, etc, you contribute
to? Being a committer on some projects requires mastery. Or bug hunts? Or
projects that are looking for specific features. For example:
[https://duckduckhack.com/issues](https://duckduckhack.com/issues)

------
coreyp_1
Personal opinion: Metrics do not make you a Master. You either know that you
are one, or you don't. It doesn't mean that you never make mistakes, but that
you are fluent in it (to borrow a spoken language term).

~~~
metamas
Granted. But it also really helps me to have some practical goals to guide my
efforts, keep me focused, and mark my progress.

